# Lymph node swelling?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

When Ruby was around 12 weeks old I was petting her neck under her jaw area when I realized you could feel her lymph nodes. They felt like little grapes or cherry tomatoes. I brought her into the vet and she didn't have a fever or swollen nodes in any other part of her body, so he told me it could be allergies or even just what's normal for her.

At 12 months old you can still feel her lymph nodes. They change in size from barely noticeable to the grape size I mentioned earlier. She's otherwise healthy, so I don't think it's really a health issue...but I still wonder.

Can any of you feel your V's nodes? I'm wondering if it's a breed related thing?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The entire lympth system is the Front line number one against all odds

once its breached the odds to recovery fall fast 

all infections disease and Cancers

A swollen gland is not always bad

check the temp daily, eyes clear nose damp drinking and waters intakes

a swollen lympth gland saved my life it held if fought and my organs were not breached.

I am not near your mate to answer this

but the system is the biggest line of defense we have and there are many in all bodies

God Bless

have a better then Great night

If you move it feel it and he or she yelps

You have a fight

and seek a specialist yesterday if there pain

some are deadly and painless

I am sure your fine


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, Rudy. It doesn't cause her any pain. I think it's what's "normal" for her, since they've always been there. I've taken her to the vet a ton of times for little things (I am a little paranoid/over protective!) and she's always had a clean bill of health.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac had this his first year and then suddenly one week he got hives and swollen glands through out his body. It ended up that he had food allergies. The vet believes they were slowly building and eventually took over. 

I am not saying this is the case with your pup but thought I would share. 

We switched him to a raw diet and he is sorted now. As Rudy stated you will need to monitor this always.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Go 2 the VET ASAP - can also V a blocked salivary gland - keep posting and researching - VVe all learn from posts about health issues !!!!!!!!!! let us know !!!!!!!!


----------

